# Removal of hardware from ring finger



## coparka24 (Apr 16, 2012)

Our ortho surgeon removed hardware that was placed (ORIF) in December from a ring finger.  We are having a discrepency on which CPT code is correct for the removal.  The two codes we are looking at are:
20680-the physician makes an incision overlying the site of the implant. Deep dissection is carried down to visualize the implant, which is usually below the muscle level and within bone. The physician uses instruments to remove the implant from the bone. The incision is repaired in layers using sutures, staples and or steri-strips and

26320-The physician removes a previously placed implant form a finger or hand. The physician incises the overlying skin and dissects to the implant. The implant is removed and the incision is sutured in layer.

Code 26320 refers strickly to a the finger implant where 20680 does not.  The description of both codes comes from the CPT desk reference which is a very helpful tool.  

We are new at ortho coding so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## primrose1 (Apr 16, 2012)

You're probably going to want 20680 since it was an ORIF:

20680:  removal of implant, deep (eg, buried wire, pin, screw, metal band, nail, rod or plate)

26320:  removal of implant from finger or hand (eg, Silastic implant)



If you're able to get Coding Companions for orthopaedics, it may help you immensely!


Kris


----------

